# Dedicated Minds - Manhattan, NYC VPS - VPSBoard Exclusive DOUBLE RAM + 15% OFF!



## Reece-DM (Sep 11, 2013)

*GET DOUBLE RAM ON ALL 512MB + VPS's*​DOUBLE IPv4 & 15% OFF RECURRING
Code: DOUBLEBUBBLE​Limited to 15 Signups Only!​

Hello Everyone,

We're back with some goodies we'd like to share exclusively to VPSBoard Members/Guests!

About us:

*Dedicated Minds* specialises in affordable *Web Hosting & Start-up Consultancy* to small businesses throughout the UK. We as a team focus all our efforts into providing a stable platform for our clients to achieve a web presence with *100% uptime each month while not investing a arm and a leg! *We're a relatively new, ambitious company based in Kent, edging our way into the market with realistic packages and a unique connection to our clients. 

*Few little updates on our upgrades which are coming:*

*-* Customer Personal FTP backup area in BETA-- Contact us!!

*-*  All NYC Nodes will soon be Dual E5 Hexacores / 64GB + RAM / 4x 3TB SATA + LSIMegaRAID  

*-* We'll be taking pre orders on our United Kingdom location *ETA < 14 Days* - Updates will be announced shortly!

Our NYC VPS's are located at *100 William St, New York, USA *-- Right round the corner from Wall Street!

*Manhattan, *New York City VPS:

*- 256MB *Yearly Special!

- 2 CPU Cores / *15GB* *RAID-10 *Storage / *256MB* RAM-*512MB* vSwap /  *400GB* Bandwidth (100Mbps)  / 1 IPv4

-* $10.00 Semi-Annually / $20.00 Annually! *(*GET 15% DISCOUNT*: VPSB15)

- *Configure VPS *

*- 384MB *OpenVZ

- 2 CPU Cores / *25GB RAID-10 *Storage / *384MB* RAM-*768MB* vSwap /  *500GB* Bandwidth (100Mbps)  / 1 IPv4

*- $2.95 Monthly / $12.00 Semi-annually / $22.95 Annually  *(*GET 15% DISCOUNT*: VPSB15)
*- Configure VPS*

*- 512MB* OpenVZ

- 3 CPU Cores / *35GB RAID-10 *Storage / *512MB* RAM-*1024MB* vSwap /  *800GB* Bandwidth (100Mbps)  / 1 IPv4

*- $3.96 Monthly  *(*GET 15% DISCOUNT*: VPSB15)
*- Configure VPS*

 

 

*- 1024MB* OpenVZ

- 4 CPU Cores / *50GB RAID-10 *Storage / *1024MB* RAM-*2048MB* vSwap /  *1000GB* Bandwidth (100Mbps)  / 1 IPv4

*- $4.96 Monthly   *(*GET 15% DISCOUNT*: VPSB15)
*- Configure VPS*

 


*- 1.5GB Monster* OpenVZ

- 4 CPU Cores / *70GB RAID-10 *Storage / *1.5GB* RAM-*3GB*vSwap /  *1250GB* Bandwidth (100Mbps)  / 1 IPv4

*- $7.00 Monthly   *(*GET 15% DISCOUNT*: VPSB15)

*- Configure VPS*

*Additional IPv4 Addresses*: $1.50  -- *cPanel/WHM JUST* $10.00  --  *DirectAdmin JUST* $5.00!

*Network Information:*
*Location:* 100 William Street, New York, NY
*NYI Facility*:
100 William Street combines the efficiencies of an enterprise-class datacenter with the strategic connectivity advantages of being in the center of the world’s financial capital. From here, we deliver direct, sub-millisecond access to international backbones, along with diverse, low-latency fiber optic connectivity.
 http://www.nyi.net/f...e/new_york_city
*Bandwidth Providers: *GTT & Zayo
*Network*: Ubiquity
*Test IP:* 23.81.66.250
*1000MB Test File*  - 

*Payment Methods: *Paypal, Credit Card (Stripe) UK Direct Debit (GoCardless) & Finally: Bitcoin is accepted upon request.

Got a question? Email us: [email protected] -- How about follow us  @Twitter?

Thank you everyone for your fantastic support!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry, thought I approved this earlier. Turns out I clicked the 'Thank You' button instead of the 'Approve' button, which are close to each other on a pending offer.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Sorry, thought I approved this earlier. Turns out I clicked the 'Thank You' button instead of the 'Approve' button, which are close to each other on a pending offer.


Certainly not a problem 

Thanks for posting this weeks offer.

UK is coming very soon & all NYC nodes will be getting a upgrade 

Reece


----------

